# Roth 'red baron' x 'proud'



## troy (Mar 7, 2017)

Anybody ever see this one? Or know of it? Looking for pictures coming up empty


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2017)

Anybody know of this one?


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't heard of either parent.


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2017)

My first roth


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Who is the vendor, Troy?


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

A very good friend!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess you'll have to ask him.


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dennis olivas. D&D orchids


----------



## Wendy (Mar 11, 2017)

That's a beautiful plant Troy! Good luck... I look forward to seeing it in bloom!


----------

